# 

## arek_pl94

Witam,
Chciałbym zakupić sobie nową wiertarko-wkrętarkę na akumulator, która bedzie do użytku domowego oraz czasami na działce.
Na działce nie mam dostępu do prądu (chyba że biorę ze sobą agregat) przez co zastanawiam się na 2 akumulatorami.
Wymagania:
-2 akumulatorki 
-dioda led ( jeżeli jest możliwa w takiej cenie )
-co najmniej 12v
-cena do 350zł (max400zł)

W starej wiertarko-wkrętarce  firmy Skil 9.6v padła bateria. Po 8h lądowaniu baterii, wiertarką wywierciłem tylko 5 otworów w drzewie grubości 3-4cm.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Z podświetlenia tego możesz sobie zrezygnować  wybieraj sprzęt z bateriami litowo-jonowymi . W tej cenie możesz kupić blackdecker w LM lub Castoramie 18 v , dwie baterie są . Ja taką morduję już dwa lata  i uwierz mi w warunkach ekstremalnych i pod wyciskiem. Ma też udar . Jedynym mankamentem jest czas łądowania baterii ok. 2,5 godziny. Jeżeli to jest istotne to szukaj czegoś z szybką ładowarką i bateriami jak wspomniałem  z tym, że 2Ah co najmniej - ale to już pewnie wyższy portfel. Nie kupuj tych popierdułek poręcznych z małymi bateriami. Kieruj się też siłą Nm.

----------


## kamihi

W tym linku masz sprzęt za przyzwoitą kasę . Kupiłem bo mi jeden z moich niebieskich bosch-ów skończył żywot. ( baterie padły) 
Obawiałem się że będzie lipa z tą bawarią ale bardzo miło się zaskoczyłem . Szybko się ładuje , ma duży moment obrotowy i podświetlanie i Lion. Jednym słowem polecam
http://allegro.pl/wiertarko-wkretark...088622208.html

----------


## jarekpolak

ryobi one+ 18V jednak z jedną baterią za 400zł. Jedną, dobrą baterią wykręcisz więcej niż dwiema gów*mi.

----------


## arek_pl94

> ryobi one+ 18V jednak z jedną baterią za 400zł. Jedną, dobrą baterią wykręcisz więcej niż dwiema gów*mi.


Zaciekawiła mnie ta firma  szczególnie tym, że do jednego akumulatorka można podłączyć wiele narzędzi. I teraz tak myślę nad zwiększeniem budżetu do około 600zł.
Zastanawiam się między :
-zestawem RYOBI RCD18022L 2x1,5ah Li-ion ładowarka + torba
-składaniem zestawu : 1.Ryobi RCD1802M  2. Akumulator Ryobi RCD1802M 3. ładowarka 
-zestaw Ryobi RCD18021L  1x1,5ah Li-ion  ładowarka torba   ( tu po jakimś czasie dokupił bym akumulatorek 4,0ah Li-ion )

Czy może coś innego/innej firmy polecicie  ?

----------


## wiesiek6308

> W tym linku masz sprzęt za przyzwoitą kasę . Kupiłem bo mi jeden z moich niebieskich bosch-ów skończył żywot. ( baterie padły) 
> Obawiałem się że będzie lipa z tą bawarią ale bardzo miło się zaskoczyłem . Szybko się ładuje , ma duży moment obrotowy i podświetlanie i Lion. Jednym słowem polecam
> http://allegro.pl/wiertarko-wkretark...088622208.html


 To wierna kopia black-decker tylko bez udaru. Mocne baterie widać, długo posłużą.

----------


## almarat

Ta ci się kolego nada w sam raz http://www.ceneo.pl/35472379#tab=spec , ma dwa bardzo dobre akumulatorki, 18v, i na pewno nie padnie po  dziurach, wiem bo taką wierciłem

----------


## kamihi

> To wierna kopia black-decker tylko bez udaru. Mocne baterie widać, długo posłużą.


Powiem ci że naprawdę super sprzęt nie markowy ale szybko się ładuje długo trzyma bateria . Jedyny minus według mnie to blokada wrzeciona ale za tą cenę lux wkrętarka

----------


## 100nogaMarek

Witam
Rowniez szukam czegos dobrego w przystepnej cenie. Wkretarki glownie bede uzywal przy remoncie domu. Bedzie mi sluzyla do krecenia plyt gk do stelazy, sufity podwieszane i te sprawy. Moze tez sie zdarzyc, ze czasami bedzie uzyta to drewna. Mam na oku kilka modeli z http://www.redcoon.pl/c07010205-Wier...rętarki-Li-on mianowicie:
Einhell TC-CD 12 Li
Black&Decker EGBL108K 
Roznica miedzy nimi to okolo 100pln. Warto doplacic do bardziej markowego sprzetu czy brac po tanosci Einhella?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Misiekd

ja ostatnio zakupiłem, na użytek domowy, coś takiego http://www.blackanddecker.pl/powerto...tno/EPC18CABK/ Teraz wiertarkę wyciągam jak mam coś w betonie lub cegle wywiercić. Drugi akumulator to bardzo fajna rzecz, walizeczka również.

----------


## 100nogaMarek

> ja ostatnio zakupiłem, na użytek domowy, coś takiego http://www.blackanddecker.pl/powerto...tno/EPC18CABK/ Teraz wiertarkę wyciągam jak mam coś w betonie lub cegle wywiercić. Drugi akumulator to bardzo fajna rzecz, walizeczka również.


A jaki rodzaj baterii ona posiada. NiCad czy Li-Ion bo tam w opisie nie jest dokladnie podane. Ze zdjecia wyglada mi to bardziej na NiCad.
Co dokladniej kolego robisz ta wkretarka w domu?

----------


## jacek57

Nikt nie napisał istotnej rzeczy ...Bo wazna marka, napięcie, akumulator (albo dwa) też. Ale sprobujcie wkręcic setke długich wkrętów wkretarką 12Nm, a taka co ma moment 27Nm. Pierwsza sie poci a druga idzie jak czołg. Naturalnie bedzie droższa, lecz warto patrzyc na ten parametr bo nigdy nie wiadomo co przyjdzie zakrecac/wiercic. A pułap 400zł to już dosc przyzwoite sprzęty.

----------


## Misiekd

Tam są aku NiCd. Kupowałem z myślą o skręcaniu szafy ale praktycznie robi za wiertarkę i wkrętarkę. Jak do tej pory zrobiłem nią meble do spiżarki (płyta meblowa 18 - skręcanie, wiercenie w płycie), przykręcanie listew przypodłogowych (wiercenie w ścianie pod kołki 4x30 - tynk i pustak piankowy), składanie mebli łazienkowych oraz wiercenie w płytkach i metalu (przykręcanie rzeczonych mebli do ściany i parawanu). Ostatnio czyściłem nią kawałek barierki szczotką drucianą. Jestem domorosły majsterkowicz i używam jej w domu i ogrodzie. Wiertarkę aktualnie wyjmuję jak potrzebuję udaru albo w jakiejś poważnej blasze coś wywiercić (chociaż to wina tępych wierteł).
Wcześniej podobną ale pożyczoną skręcałem okap z płyt GK i profili CD.

----------


## sokratis

> Tam są aku NiCd. Kupowałem z myślą o skręcaniu szafy ale praktycznie robi za wiertarkę i wkrętarkę. Jak do tej pory zrobiłem nią meble do spiżarki (płyta meblowa 18 - skręcanie, wiercenie w płycie), przykręcanie listew przypodłogowych (wiercenie w ścianie pod kołki 4x30 - tynk i pustak piankowy), składanie mebli łazienkowych oraz wiercenie w płytkach i metalu (przykręcanie rzeczonych mebli do ściany i parawanu). Ostatnio czyściłem nią kawałek barierki szczotką drucianą. Jestem domorosły majsterkowicz i używam jej w domu i ogrodzie. Wiertarkę aktualnie wyjmuję jak potrzebuję udaru albo w jakiejś poważnej blasze coś wywiercić (chociaż to wina tępych wierteł).
> Wcześniej podobną ale pożyczoną skręcałem okap z płyt GK i profili CD.


Ja lubię sprzęty z tym typem akumulatora, najlepiej radzą sobie w sprzętach typu wkrętarka. Też mam wkrętarkę z zestawem dwóch akumulatorów, tego typu: http://www.ceneo.pl/15460108

Polecam, wiertarko wkrętarka lepsza rzecz niż wiertarka, moc rzędu 1000W, komu to potrzebne?

----------


## justyna_g4

Witam;

Chciałabym zakupić mężowi na urodziny wkrętarkę/ wiertarko-wkrętarkę. Z racji tego, że raczje nie znam się na takich urządzeniach choć przeczytałam już chyb na z 10 forów i kilka artykułów nadal nie potrafię się zdecydować. Budżet to 400zł i w sumie w pierwszej kolejności celowałam w makity, hitachi i boscha granatowego. Nawet byłabym skłonna dołożyć do 500zł ale kupić coś co będzie działało przez lata. Mąż szanuje sprzęty wiec wiem, że będzie dbał. Ale do rzeczy. Ma to być wkrętarka do użytku domowego, z tym, że jesteśmy na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego budowy domu wiec wkrętarka powinna sobie poradzić z takimi rzeczami jak ragips czy płyta osb, czy w przyszłości składanie mebli i domowe naprawy. 
Czy mógłby mi ktoś coś polecić? 
Jak na razie zainteresowała mnie ta:
http://www.ceneo.pl/274883#mh=g8Z62m...HBUmerhs9_Ggs0

https://nexterio.pl/147360,Wiertarko...eneo_spo=false

http://www.agito.pl/bosch-wkretarka-...ntent=11430782

Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## johnny_z

Justyna, też jestem na kupnie. W moim przypadku chodzi o przyszłościowe, wiosenne roboty (altana, wiata). Budżet mam podobny, obecnie najciekawiej wygląda chyba ten model:
https://nexterio.pl/142039,Wkretarka...eneo_spo=false
Wiadomo, najchętniej poszedłbym w Metabo lub Makitę, ale trochę to nie moja półka cenowa  :smile:  A ten Bosch ma w zasadzie wszystko, czego szukam - 2 aku litowo-jonowe (więc spokojnie podładujesz trochę i do dzieła, nie musisz przejmować się pełnym cyklem), moment 28Nm. Udaru nie potrzebuję, mam sieciówkę Boscha, w razie czego.

----------


## justyna_g4

Myślałam tez o tej ale czy napięcie 10,8V to nie za mało? Wszyscy których pytałam mówią, że 12V to jest minimum.

----------


## tomekwa

Ostatni kupiłem Ryobi - wiertarko-wkrętarka udarowa 18V z 2 akumulatorami (LLCDI18022LX). W cenie ~439. Wydaje mi się że cenowo ok. jest dość wygodna w użytkowaniu. Wierciłem w silce i pustakach fi 10-12 mm i dawała radę (moment 40 Nm).

----------


## johnny_z

> Myślałam tez o tej ale czy napięcie 10,8V to nie za mało? Wszyscy których pytałam mówią, że 12V to jest minimum.


Moim zdaniem jest wystarczające. Jeśli tylko nie interesuje Was model z udarem (mnie osobiście udar + multitool akumulatorowy trochę się gryzie  :no:  ), to 10,8V spokojnie wystarczy. Ten model ma moment 28Nm dla drewna, i bodaj 12Nm dla metalu - to w jakiś sposób definiuje moc tego sprzętu. Oczywiście, wkrętarki o napięciu 18V będą w stanie pracować z większą mocą, jednak są sprzęty, które przy 18V mają moment max 25Nm, a są takie, jak powyższy Bosch, które mimo niższego napięcia będą mocniejsze  :smile:

----------


## justyna_g4

Dla mnie to czarna magia jest. 
Ma ktoś może jeszcze jakąś propozycje oprócz tych dwóch? Co myślicie o tych, które ja pokazałam?

----------


## kamihi

Te które ty pokazałaś maja baterię Ni-cd czyli mniej żywotną z efektem pamięci . Do amatorskich zastosowań będą ok . Z bateriami Ni-Cd za np 5 lat będzie kaput . Batrie Litowo jonowe 'ponoć ' są lepsze . wiec sama mósisz wybrać między cena , zastosowaniem itp

----------


## Czarny001

Ja natomiast waham sie pomiędzy takimi wkrętarkami:
1. https://www.bricoman.pl/poznan/elekt...-12-v-li-te-cd
2.https://www.obi.pl/decom/product/LUX...a_12_V/6011340
3.http://allegro.pl/celma-wiertarka-wk...833104297.html

Celma ma niestety akumulatory nikolow-kadmowe i chyba posiada tylko jeden bieg z obrotami a nie dwa jak lux czy einhel. Wkrętarka będzie używana średnio raz na miesiąc. 
Budżet 300zł. Co doradzili byście z tych trzech?? Ja osobiście jestem coraz bardziej za LUX.

----------


## mateuszm66

Zapraszam do polubienia fanpaga  oraz na aukcje, oferujemy narzędzia w dobrych cenach, na fb będą przeprowadzane konkursy i najlepsze oferty. Zapraszam! https://www.facebook.com/narzedziak/?fref=ts

----------


## cob_ra

Osobiście wybrałem sprzęt używany, z udarem 18v. Ogólnie byłem pod wrażeniem jak przyszła i pobawiłem się na budowie. Teraz czeka sobie spokojnie na pracę. Wg info ma 48Nm. Cena 350zł. Uważam, że warto było.

----------


## Lipiec

Witam.
Dołączę się bo mam podobne pytanie.
Potrzebuję wiertarko wkrętarki dla ojca.
Do tej pory używał:
http://www.oleole.pl/wiertarko-wkret...edium=referral
Był bardzo zadowolony (ja też  :smile:  )
Budżet to te 300zł (no 350 jak będzie warto).
Wolałbym coś lepszego niż ten bosch a nie koniecznie tak markowego.
Polecicie coś?

----------


## patrycja2014

Potrzebuje pomocy! Chciałabym kupić mężowi na Mikołaja wiertarko-wkrętarkę tak myślę 200-250 zł kompletnie się na tym nie znam ale wiem, że będzie potrzebna mu tak amatorsko do prac w domu i wiem że chce aby była regulacja obrotów żeby fajnie trzymała się w dłoni nie za ciężka. Ktoś mi coś poleci? Myślałam nad:

Wiertarko-wkrętarka z udarem Black & Decker 18 V

Wiertarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa Nutool 18 V

Wiertarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa Ryobi 12 V

Wiertarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa Bosch PSR12 12 V

która z nich będzie najlepsza? Czy może coś innego pomóżcie mało czasu zostało

----------


## wiesiek6308

Aktualnie nie znam cen ale najlepiej wybierz tak aby miała 2 akumulatory litowojonowe ( Lion) do 3 AH , napięcie 18V, szybka ładowarka. Przy napięciach 18v moment obrotowy będzie już dobry. Tylko nie wiem czy w tej kwocie wyrobisz się. Ja kiedyś dałem za blackdekera 400 zł ( nowy) i do dzisiaj pracuje a za komplet Makity BL Motor t.j. wkrętarka i zakrętarka 2 tys. Mój black deker ma baterie lion ale tylko 1,5 ah i wkręcił tysiące wkrętów i nie tylko.Dokładnie taki sam http://allegro.pl/black-decker-wkret...924195045.html. Są tańsze ale nie mają dwóch zakresów obrotów, jedną baterię . A ten do ręki bardzo pasuje, wygodny, lekki, naprawdę sprawny. Tylko cena , ale szczerze polecam. Mój teraz więcej odpoczywa bo działam niebieskimi ale i tak nie odsprzedałem go koledze, pomimo, że bardzo nalegał.

----------


## tombuild

Panowie, podepnę się, szukam czegoś do domowych napraw, czeka mnie robienie sufitu podwieszanego, dużo wiercenia i dobrze by było jakby wiertark dała radę, sufit mam dosyć grupy o czym się przekonałem mocując suszarkę sufitową, czy wystarczy wkrętarko-wiertarka czy jednak lepiej wiertarkę z udarem? wolałbym nie przekraczać 300 zł

----------


## jonasz47

Gruby, tzn? Jeśli masz tam beton, to tylko wiertarka z udarem pneumatycznym, a wkrętarka do wkrętów.

----------


## qba43

Ja kupiłem wkrętarkę Phiolent 14,4Ni-Cd  zobaczymy co będzie warta bo ciężko znaleźć o ich produktach jakieś sensowne info...wygląda masywnie chodź mogą być to pozory bo większość to plastik. Pierwszy minusem który zauważyłem od razu to nietrzymający magnetyczny uchwyt bitów - lekko przechylisz i wypada ale go akurat idzie wymienić. W planie koło marca/kwietnia jest kręcenie wkrętarką stelażu pod sufit - wyjdzie w praniu co to warte...

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Jeśli interesują Cię wydajne wiertarko-wkrętarki z akumulatorem, warto zwrócić uwagę na Bosch GSR 12V-15. Drugą, nieco bardziej zaawansowaną technologicznie jest Bosch GSR 18-2-Li Plus z oświetleniem diodowym, wskaźnikiem stanu naładowania. Obydwa te narzędzia są wyposażone w akumulator w 100% kompatybilny ze wszystkimi narzędziami w obrębie danej klasy napięcia, co może mieć znaczenie, jeśli będziesz na działce potrzebował również innych narzędzi.

----------


## tombuild

znalazłem w końcu wiertarko-wkrętarkę z udarem ryobi, w betonie dała radę, robiłem ostatnio podwieszenie pod huśtawkę i worek treningowy i nie było problemu z wierceniem, jak przypomnę sobie pracę poprzedniej wiertarki to po takim wierceniu wiertło zostawało w suficie a zacisk się wyrobił i za nic nie można było dobrze zamocować. Nowa wygląda solidnie i coś czuję że trochę mi posłuży

----------

